# 156.1 dB -- One Sub / No-Wall / 12v



## sundownz

MY BEST SCORE EVER -- one OR two subs 










Man I am excited... 155.9 was my best before with two Nightshade 15s and four 3000s on an 18v system.

This time... ONE NS v.2 15" and two SAZ-4500Ds on 12 volts !

In the "magic box"










---

Sealed on the dash score @ 53 hz.

---

The sub being used (Nightshade v.2 Prototype):


----------



## AUDIO_BASSICS

sundownz said:


> MY BEST SCORE EVER -- one OR two subs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I am excited... 155.9 was my best before with two Nightshade 15s and four 3000s on an 18v system.
> 
> This time... ONE NS v.2 15" and two SAZ-4500Ds on 12 volts !
> 
> In the "magic box"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Sealed on the dash score @ 53 hz.
> 
> ---
> 
> The sub being used (Nightshade v.2 Prototype):


THATS CRAZY LOUD FOR 1 SUB!!!!!!!! you done with those 8's now cause i need then BADD!!!!


----------



## Miguel mac

What is the price for the SUB ,new?


----------



## gfunk_nz

damn, nice job, and are the 4500's out or are they one's you are trialing first


----------



## sundownz

gfunk_nz said:


> damn, nice job, and are the 4500's out or are they one's you are trialing first


I am using the two prototypes... the first production run is out -- literally sold out as well... shipped ALL of them as soon as they came in !


----------



## sundownz

Miguel mac said:


> What is the price for the SUB ,new?


MSRP is ~$800 on the 15" model -- you can pick them up for less from a dealer... I'd expect street pricing to be around $620-630 or so in the USA.

They are pretty advanced for an SPL woofer... triple shorting rings, long linear x-max (27mm by 70% BL method), extremely effective voice coil cooling, etc.


----------



## sundownz

Here are some T/S from the 15" D1 that I built for myself with 3 Hard spiders (stock stiffness):

RE: 2.09 ohms (D1 series)
Fs: 32.16 Hz
Qes: 0.48
Qms: 12.04
Qts: 0.46
Le: 2.86 mH
Vas: 47.05 L
BL: 20.07 NA
Cms: 53.44 uM/N
Mms: 457 g

The above with a very short break-in period... Fs will drop a few more Hz when fully broken in. 

As I mentioned above my FEA simulations show 27mm of linear excursion by 70% BL method + it has dual shorting rings to lower inductance related distortion. The at-rest Le is actually roughly equal to the v.1 Nightshade which had a much shorter coil.

I bet these would make a MEAN home audio woofer or IB car audio woofer, even for sound quality.


----------



## BigRed

Nice number Jacob. I remember when I broke the 156 barrier....quite a feeling


----------



## alan412

Any numbers on music?


----------



## sundownz

alan412 said:


> Any numbers on music?


I have bass raced 149.9 with it on several occasions -- I don't play too much music as it destroys my vehicle too badly. I have SPL Competition goals to reach so don't want to break my hatch, panels, roof, etc.


----------



## danielp

Flippin awesome.... especially on 12 volts...


----------



## Boostedrex

Way to go Jacob! I would ask if you're worried about your hearing with these insane setups, but you probably couldn't hear me anyway. LOL!! 

Zach


----------



## sundownz

Boostedrex said:


> Way to go Jacob! I would ask if you're worried about your hearing with these insane setups, but you probably couldn't hear me anyway. LOL!!
> 
> Zach


Haha -- I wear ear plugs  They make fun of me at SPL shows.


----------



## sundownz

I may go back to 16v... would like to see 157 with same sub / amps.


----------



## ncv6coupe

Hey sundownz, do you have a showroom? I'm always up your way in mooresville and would like to stop by and check out/hear this setup.


----------



## Oliver

ncv6coupe said:


> Hey sundownz, do you have a showroom? I'm always up your way in mooresville and would like to stop by and check out/hear this setup.


If not ...

His basement has got to* be incredible*


----------



## Team Nemesis-DJ

sundownz said:


> Haha -- I wear ear plugs  They make fun of me at SPL shows.


He does ...and its pretty funny :laugh:


----------



## Porky

sundownz said:


> Here are some T/S from the 15" D1 that I built for myself with 3 Hard spiders (stock stiffness):
> 
> RE: 2.09 ohms (D1 series)
> Fs: 32.16 Hz
> Qes: 0.48
> Qms: 12.04
> Qts: 0.46
> Le: 2.86 mH
> Vas: 47.05 L
> BL: 20.07 NA
> Cms: 53.44 uM/N
> Mms: 457 g
> 
> The above with a very short break-in period... Fs will drop a few more Hz when fully broken in.
> 
> As I mentioned above my FEA simulations show 27mm of linear excursion by 70% BL method + it has dual shorting rings to lower inductance related distortion. The at-rest Le is actually roughly equal to the v.1 Nightshade which had a much shorter coil.
> 
> I bet these would make a MEAN home audio woofer or IB car audio woofer, even for sound quality.


What parameters would make this sub suitable for IB? I was always under the impression that IB subs would be better suited with a higher Qts value. By looking at the parameters I would bet this would make an awesome street beat sub.

Thanks


----------



## sundownz

I can stiffen them up to raise the Qts


----------



## HertzGuy

sundownz said:


> I have bass raced 149.9 with it on several occasions -- I don't play too much music as it destroys my vehicle too badly. I have SPL Competition goals to reach so don't want to break my hatch, panels, roof, etc.


What do you play when bass racing or in SPL competitions than? I mean if your not playing music?


----------



## sundownz

Key words "don't play *too much* music" -- I've done it from time to time but don't do it at every show 

You have to play music for Bass Race, obviously.


----------



## HertzGuy

Whoops, my bad! Should have read that a little better.

gotta get my hands on some Bass Race tunes for when I'm at red lights, hahaha!!


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ

Absolutely incredible...


I remember a LONG time ago, Mark Fukuda trying to get near there, with WAY WAY more hardware.

Great job!


----------



## sqoverspl

sundownz said:


> Key words "don't play *too much* music" -- I've done it from time to time but don't do it at every show
> 
> You have to play music for Bass Race, obviously.


Hey Jacob please check your pm's next time you have a chance
Thanks


----------



## JayinMI

I remember when people broke 150dB and it was an amazing thing...now that's just a nice street ride 

I remember some guy hit 185dB, but then got caught spiking the mic...

Jay


----------



## dj00140

What is the box specs volume and port area? and what car?


----------



## sundownz

It's about 3.5 cubes with 96 in^2

It's my my 96 Jeep Cherokee.


----------



## dj00140

sundownz said:


> It's about 3.5 cubes with 96 in^2
> 
> It's my my 96 Jeep Cherokee.


WHATS UP WITH THE PVC ON TOP? AND IS IT KERFED ON THE INSIDE TO?

IM BUILDING MY FIRST spl BOX FOR MY BLAZER JUST TRYING OT GET IDEAS THANKS!


----------



## Oliver

dj00140 said:


> WHATS UP WITH THE PVC ON TOP? AND IS IT KERFED ON THE INSIDE TO?
> 
> IM BUILDING MY FIRST spl BOX FOR MY BLAZER JUST TRYING OT GET IDEAS THANKS!





> Man I am excited... 155.9 was my best before with two Nightshade 15s and four 3000s on an 18v system.
> 
> This time... ONE NS v.2 15" and *two SAZ-4500Ds on 12 volts !*
> 
> In the "magic box"


Get these and a battery, HO alternator, then build a box with some serious port !


----------



## sundownz

dj00140 said:


> WHATS UP WITH THE PVC ON TOP? AND IS IT KERFED ON THE INSIDE TO?
> 
> IM BUILDING MY FIRST spl BOX FOR MY BLAZER JUST TRYING OT GET IDEAS THANKS!


The top PVC piece gains 0.1 dB

It has corner rounds inside but it's not kerfed wood.


----------



## stangman67

That is pretty damn impressive Jacob!


----------



## sundownz

Thanks Zach -- trying to beat this score soon... I have my 4x 12" Woofer box in the Jeep now. It did a 154 over the weekend with 4x SA-12s and 4400 watts clamped power... dropped 4x Z v.2 12s in it yesterday, going to see if I can top that later today 

The single 15" box has been impossible for me to beat in my Jeep to date, though.


----------



## urnvs

JayinMI said:


> I remember when people broke 150dB and it was an amazing thing...now that's just a nice street ride
> 
> I remember some guy hit 185dB, but then got caught spiking the mic...
> 
> Jay


"Spiking"?


----------

